# ductless minisplit cover



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

I installed a ductless miniplist last spring.. I was told I should cover the outdoor unit (condenser)  to protect it from snow fall

Just curious if anyone has done something that looks good … need some inspiration!

thanks


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

You don't want to cover the whole condenser, that will trap moisture inside the unit where it will stay for long periods and prematurely rust it out. If it has a condenser fan exiting the top and is a square unit, you need a KooKap. Here's some company that sells them, as well as nice covers. I have no idea who they are, first that loaded on my google page.
https://www.expresshvac.com/system_accessories/condenser_covers/HVAC_condensercovers.asp
Notice also that their premium covers also leave the bottom open, so air can circulate and help eliminate issues around moisture, but not much beats a Koolkap. I have on on my big heat pump that heats and cools my house, and it keeps the unit clean and dry year round. Still have to wash the coils since they are an intake, but lots better than all that leaf, dust and dirt gunk building up on the bottom pan.
If you have a heat pump system, the Koolkap simply lifts up in the winter with the force of the condenser fan, allowing for full time year round protection.
One problem, if you do get snow, you have to brush it off the Koolkap, so it can lift to warm in the winter.


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

from what I can see those only work for regular heat pumps not minisplits…unless there's a section I missed

I figured I would just build a little slanted roof over it with decorative sides (open, trellis maybe) to prevent snow from piling on. just looking for some design inspiration


----------

